# Does anyone know of a refutation for this video?



## MichaelNZ (Oct 23, 2013)

I am in an email debate with a Fundamental Baptist who is anti-Calvinist. He posted a link to a video of Faithful Word (fundamental) Baptist Church pastor Stephen Anderson (who teaches that Jesus went to hell and suffered in our place) refuting all 5 points of Calvinism. Here is the video: 

5 Points of Calvinism Refuted - YouTube

I will be heading out of town in a couple of days and so I was wondering if anyone knows of a good refutation to this video by a Reformed person. I will look at it when I get back.


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 23, 2013)

I didn't enjoy watching the first video with a critical eye and I didn't watch the other one for lack of time, but I did notice something that bothered me about the first video. The evangelist kept emphasizing the free offer of the gospel to a fault. He said that Jesus would save the homeowner even if he continued in sin, didn't go to church, or repent of his sins. He said all you have to do is believe on Jesus. That is a half truth because the Bible also says this:

Colossians 1:21-23 (NKJV)
And you, who once were alienated and enemies in your mind by wicked works, yet now He has reconciled in the body of His flesh through death, to present you holy, and blameless, and above reproach in His sight— *if indeed you continue in the faith*, grounded and steadfast, and are not moved away from the hope of the gospel which you heard, which was preached to every creature under heaven, of which I, Paul, became a minister.

We all know the gospel is free, works are not necessary for the earning of salvation, and the preservation of our salvation is not dependent upon our good works, but this presentation of the gospel is shortsighted and does not take into consideration the breadth of Scripture on the subject. It is over-simplified when the Bible presents a more nuanced view. What is overlooked is the principle of life that God puts in us that causes us to turn away from sin. Works do not promote us to salvation. Works are the evidence of salvation. To leave this idea of works being the evidence if salvation on its own could also lead to a half truth too. I think some people hear our idea of works-as-evidence to mean that trust must then be placed in our continuing in the faith by working for salvation in order to have assurance. The fuller truth is that our assurance of salvation is in Christ alone, and, if this faith is real, it is not a faith that is without works. Faith believes that Christ is not only the author of salvation, but also morally beautiful. Those who put their faith in Christ only to live like the devil only prove their faith to be a counterfeit faith, because genuine faith sees the Christ of the Bible as glorious and beautiful, and the sinner's affections turn his behavior toward what he sees as desirable and beautiful like his Savior. In other words, the sinner turns away from sin because he sees the ugliness of it and how it is contrary to the Savior he finds to be beautiful. For a Christian to not continue in the faith by continuing to sin reveals the true affections latent in the heart toward that which is contrary to the Christ they say they adore and trust. This is not to teach perfectionism. All Christians sin, but their lives are marked by the principle of life and repentance. The one who is saved continues to repent. The one who is not saved gives assent to belief in Christ and closes the door of his home when the evangelist leaves. The evangelist walks away feeling pumped about his work while the homeowner does not make one step toward repentance or falls away soon after when the going gets tough because he heard a false gospel.

Once saved always saved? Yes. But it is wrong to teach that a person can truly believe in Christ only to shut the door and live like the devil. What kind of life is it to enjoy and practice sin? What profit is it to a man if he gains the whole world only to lose his life? Therefore, if anyone desires to come after Christ, let him deny himself, and take up his cross daily, and live according to God's ways. If he fails, let him recognize his error and deny himself again. If his assurance is disturbed because of his evil works, let him not turn to improved behavior for assurance. Instead, let him turn to Christ. Works will always follow the principle of life that God has put in us just the root always bears fruit according to its kind.


----------



## THE W (Oct 23, 2013)

He starts off with the old john 3:16 argument that's been refuted forever.

He and others need to research what the Word of God says on where we get that 'will' from(eph 2:8-10; john 6:44, 65-70).

My question to the OP would be: what part(s) of the argument presented did you find compelling?


----------



## Hemustincrease (Oct 23, 2013)

Amazing Grace: The History & Theology of Calvinism

Not sure if you can watch this free online anyplace (to be able to email a link to your friend)?


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Oct 24, 2013)

sevenzedek said:


> It is over-simplified when the Bible presents a more nuanced view.





sevenzedek said:


> let him not turn to improved behavior for assurance. Instead, let him turn to Christ.


I just had to quote you, amazingly worded!

Paul Washer completely refutes the decisional regeneration view especially when it goes to the lengths to say that you can pray a prayer once, or be baptised, or come to an alter call, or even make a profession then live satan and still believe yourself saved. The Shocking Youth Message (Paul Washer) - YouTube either way if you haven't seen this video Washer's "shocking message to the youth" it is the one video i'd share with someone if i could only ever suggest one video, its powerful.

Also I'm sorry I don't have time to watch the video but i'm guessing I know what this guys theology is and judging by the comments below I was wondering if this would help. This is where I start when someone starts going all freewill on me is to ask them if they think this is a good analogy: "you are drowning and God throws to a life raft and you grab it and he reels you in" most people say "yeah thats how i see it because you can't really boast about being saved there, there is very little effort on your part, just grabbing a ring and letting God do the rest its just like showing faith and then God saves you" then I respond with "There's only one problem with that picture. It's unbiblical. The bible's picture is that we are dead at the bottom of the lake." Then I walk them through how our will is in bondage to sin since we are dead and cannot choose. Then it progresses to the point that since we are supernaturally regenerated and made into new creatures, there's no way we won't have a changed life, and good works (imperfect and some seasons dull of heart but the change is undeniable) unlike a simple human decision that has no supernatural impact, but rather God's Ezekiel changing of the heart of stone into a heart of flesh, now that comes with a whole worldview change and is impossible for the person to be settled in their conscience, permanently settled, to go back to a life of sin.


----------



## Free Christian (Nov 6, 2013)

To tell them that all they need to do is believe in Jesus, nothing else! What a bizarre thing to tell them. Faith without works is dead let alone just simply believing!
James 2 v 14 to 20. In particular v 19 as far as just believing.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Nov 6, 2013)

Not only all that has been cited, above, but Mr. Anderson has discredited himself in a variety of ways. This is not hearsay but evidenced by his own video testimony. I am not saying that there are not serious Arminian critiques of Calvinism. There are and these have been answered by competent Reformed teachers. Mr. Anderson, by his abundant on-line antics, has proven that he is not qualified to be regarded as a serious critic, but someone who engages in buffoonery in and out of the pulpit. 

Peace,
Alan


----------

